# NREMT Re-Entry. Who has done it?



## BeasleyTKD (Sep 22, 2015)

My EMT-B lapsed 12 years ago. Back then after 2 years it was the class all over again. Today I find out I can take a refresher and re-test the get it back. So I registered for a refresher Oct. 23-25.

I've never quick working. (Firefighter) When I was an EMT I drove an Ambulance for two years. I've kept EMR up. I now have a job where my EMR is ok, but EMT Basic would get me a raise and better job security.

I am just curious to know who has done it and do you have any advice? 

Does the refresher take care of the skill portion and all I should need to do is pass the registry again?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2015)

The re entry only works if it's been less than 2 years without NREMT or you have a current, valid, state EMT card. If you don't have a state EMT card right now, you're gonna have to take the  class all over again still.


----------



## BeasleyTKD (Sep 22, 2015)

Not what the lady said today on the phone and it says on the website prior state or NREMT. 

I called today to be 100% sure because at one time it read that way.

I found a thread on here where someone said they did it earlier this year after letting theirs lapse about 7 years.

Thing always was in my state you can't get state license with out NR.

Did you go back and read what it says?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2015)

> Lapsed Certification If your National EMS Certification lapsed as an Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) within a two year period or you are currently state licensed as an Emergency Medical Technician (EMT), you can obtain National EMS Certification by completing a state-approved Refresher course and successfully completing the cognitive and psychomotor examinations. If your National EMS certification lapsed beyond a two-year period and state certification at the EMT level has not been maintained, you must apply to re-enter the National Registry via the EMT Re-Entry Policy that follows:
> 
> Re-Entry Policy
> 
> ...



Seems their site says a bit of both. But if your EMT-B class is older than 2009 you might have a problem either way, unless you can prove that your class meets the newer standards.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 23, 2015)

I hope that the NR does not allow people who have not been certified for the past 12 years to take the test and refresher and call it good. 

I get that that the EMT curriculum has not changed _that_ much, but medicine does change, and those would be unfortunately low educational standards.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I hope that the NR does not allow people who have not been certified for the past 12 years to take the test and refresher and call it good.
> 
> I get that that the EMT curriculum has not changed _that_ much, but medicine does change, and those would be unfortunately low educational standards.


EMT already IS unfortunately low in terms of educational standards. I do agree with you though.


----------



## BeasleyTKD (Sep 23, 2015)

She did say the class has to meet the new standard. She stressed that by saying it 3 times. According to college I contacted gave me two choices and said they were transitioning course.

I will confirm all this the week before class because it's going to over $100 for the class.

However retaking the Basic had come to mind to do when earlier this year the Basic course fee was cut in almost half. My understanding you no longer get college credit, but I never looked into yet


----------



## BeasleyTKD (Sep 23, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I hope that the NR does not allow people who have not been certified for the past 12 years to take the test and refresher and call it good.
> 
> I get that that the EMT curriculum has not changed _that_ much, but medicine does change, and those would be unfortunately low educational standards.


I get exactly what you are saying and I would agree. However the EMT Basic and EMR are basicly the same. Everything I have done as an EMR I did as an EMT Basic minus transport. EMRS where I live are not allowed to transport.


----------



## BeasleyTKD (Sep 23, 2015)

but if you take someone who hasn't done a thing with it in several years then I would question it, but if that person can pass the registry and the skills then why not. 

I know with firefighting if you don't stay involved with at least a vol. dept. documenting monthly training you loose that certification completely.

I have been told NR was about the $

I know people who were given additional re-takes of the registry after failing it the first 3 times with out taking the class over.

Would you rather that person work on you or someone who may have been out of the game for a while but passes everything the first time?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2015)

BeasleyTKD said:


> but if you take someone who hasn't done a thing with it in several years then I would question it, but if that person can pass the registry and the skills then why not.
> 
> I know with firefighting if you don't stay involved with at least a vol. dept. documenting monthly training you loose that certification completely.
> 
> ...


They get an additional three attempts if they complete a refresher course. And i dont think that really should be allowed either. If you cant pass an entry level test you shouldn't be certified to practice.
And i wouldn'twant someone in your position to take care of me or my family either. I'll drive myself in. I don't need an Ambulance driver to do it for me


BeasleyTKD said:


> I get exactly what you are saying and I would agree. However the EMT Basic and EMR are basicly the same. Everything I have done as an EMR I did as an EMT Basic minus transport. EMRS where I live are not allowed to transport.


No. Just no. Your attitude is why ems is not looked upon as a real medical profession. Its why we are looked at as ambulance drivers. Theres more to this job than  skills. The knowledge base for mfr and basic are different.


----------



## BeasleyTKD (Sep 23, 2015)

I am going off what I been told.

I was a registered EMT Basic for over 5 years. I let it lapse because my fire department didn't require it and I couldn't afford to keep it up at the time so I took the EMR level course that my department helps keep training records on. Plus we take a refresher ever two years. 

I found out about this re-entry just the other day. Working two fire depts. now and the new dept. I work at for over a year now excepts my EMR but prefers EMT. That department we mostly respond to medical calls. Its not a lot mostly 3-5 in a shift. My main fire dept. job we mainly respond only to trauma calls when comes to medical. 

I always felt I was good with patient care and I care about my work. I hate my post have come across differently.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 23, 2015)

BeasleyTKD said:


> I get exactly what you are saying and I would agree. However the EMT Basic and EMR are basicly the same. Everything I have done as an EMR I did as an EMT Basic minus transport. EMRS where I live are not allowed to transport.


If they were the same, they would be the same certification and same hours, and all EMRs would be EMTs. 

But they are not.


----------



## BeasleyTKD (Sep 23, 2015)

Tigger said:


> If they were the same, they would be the same certification and same hours, and all EMRs would be EMTs.
> 
> But they are not.


Don't want to argue the point but when it comes to both yah they are the same. What is different is the transport ambulance side of things. Patient asement is the same. What I did notice is the training was not as intense with EMR vs when I took basic. Not as many test, but a few failed my class. EMR has a national test also but I doubt many would pass it from the class I took. You take the EMR book and my EMT and its just from different point of views. I am only talking about basic not ALS.


----------



## BeasleyTKD (Sep 23, 2015)

Basic is only 100 hrs EMR they skip through the book...but how do you fix that


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2015)

BeasleyTKD said:


> Basic is only 100 hrs EMR they skip through the book...but how do you fix that


Basic is actually at least 120 hours and in many places is longer. The best way to fix it wold be to phase out emr, make emt basic the first responder level, and make aemt the minimum to work on a 911 transporting ambulance.


----------



## BeasleyTKD (Sep 23, 2015)

EmR's are mostly vol. who respond from their homes or jobs. They are highly regarded around here. Many take great pride and train with local ambulance service.

I can count on one hand though how many volunteer emt' see have, but we do have vol. emt's that have never worked for a dime.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 24, 2015)

BeasleyTKD said:


> Don't want to argue the point but when it comes to both yah they are the same. What is different is the transport ambulance side of things. Patient asement is the same. What I did notice is the training was not as intense with EMR vs when I took basic. Not as many test, but a few failed my class. EMR has a national test also but I doubt many would pass it from the class I took. You take the EMR book and my EMT and its just from different point of views. I am only talking about basic not ALS.


Sigh. So if you never did anything involving an ambulance, why should you not then be required to take a class the is the *requirement* to work on an ambulance.

Don't make excuses. You were an EMT 12 years ago. You need to take the class again if that's the level of care you would like provide. You owe it both the profession and your patients.


----------



## BeasleyTKD (Sep 24, 2015)

You mean during the 12 years I was not registered?

I was an EMR and and assisted ambulance crews. Same thing I did as an EMT Basic. When I was an EMT with the registry I drove an ambulance with a medic on board.

I work in private sector as first responder as well. EMR level is all is required in my state. 

If registry allows people who have lapsed their national certification for several years the ability to recert with out taking full class then you might want to tell them.

I for years thought taking the whole class over was the only option. 

I understand if someone lapsed and had nothing to do with medical again and then wanted back in then it should be should be stricter.


----------



## TonyaL (Nov 1, 2015)

I did the NREMT re entry. But, I'm a EMT Basic. I took a Nremt basic refresher paid 100 dollars and did my skills verification for the Nremt and then I took the written.


----------



## RedAirplane (Nov 11, 2015)

As an aside, having been an EMR and then an EMT, my anecdotal experience is that the only thing the latter teaches that the former doesn't is transporting. The former had more anatomy, physiology, and details about shock and progression of diseases, whereas the latter was simply "oxygen and transport Code 3."

With regard to this topic, however, EMT is a higher level, and I don't think you can get away with a lapsed EMT certification but working as an EMR. I may be  wrong but I'd be very surprised.


----------



## TonyaL (Nov 13, 2015)

This is in Michigan and my experience. My EMT Basic License expired 12/31/2012.

I did not take a refresher nor any ces to renew my license. 

In the state of Michigan you have approximately 3 years from the date your license expired/lapsed to renew your license.

For me personally since my license expired 12/31/12 I had until 12/31/15 to take a Michigan approved EMT Basic refresher fill out the renewal form and sent in a $175 check or money order payable to the state of Michigan.

As far as my Nremt re entry. I let my Nremt expire 7 years ago. Per the National Registry all you have to do was take a Nremt approved refresher, do a skills verification and have a current CPR card. Send in your documentation. Then take the Nremt test. Once you pass you get your EMT B Nremt again.

This is from personal experience. As far as skills verification I went to the school I took my EMT class at.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Nov 13, 2015)

Personally I always let my national lapse and only get it back if I need it for something. It's always felt easier to me than maintaining it.


My understanding for Nremt is that, past 2 years lapsed, as long as you have an active state certification (and possibly must be working as well) you must:

take an approved refresher, submit skills verification, and pass the computer based testing.

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/reg_basic_history.asp


----------

